# Window tint on tractors



## CockrellHillFarms

I'm going to tint the windows on my new tractor. I'm only planning on tinting the sides. I'm scared to put any on the front or the back for work at night. I dont want to cut down on my visibility. Just curious if any of you guys have done this? And if so how it turned out? What percent did u use, etc? Or has anyone tinted the fronts or back with a light tint? I thought about only doing half on the front but I wasnt sure if I even wanted to try that. Thanks! Tyler


----------



## Teslan

My cousin had his NH stacker tinted all around. But then he doesn't stack at night often. I've wanted to tint our tractor windows also, but I'm afraid to do it myself as I'm sure I will mess it up or not wash the windows well enough. I would think tinting the back and front windows with a lower percentage would be ok. My truck and our SUV rear windows are tinted and it doesn't seem to diminish rear views at night. Granted that I'm not constantly looking back at machinery in a passenger vehicle.


----------



## gradyjohn

Neighbor had a guy shredding his pasture. He had tinted all around JD4420. Even bottom of door and lower cab. A young man and he said he problems at night. If he was going to do it again he would only do half in front and back. Sure does help on the AC. Said it cost about 300. FYI


----------



## CockrellHillFarms

thanks for the input. This tractor and two others that I have, have so much glass in them. I've thought about doing it before on the ones I own now but haven't ever done it. I figured I might as well do it on the new one before it comes home. If it works well, then I will prob do it on the others.


----------



## ARD Farm

Not a bad idea. Can't do on, on road vehicles here. Not lawful without a doctors written prescription...


----------



## Nitram

I have both my tractors tinted. It's called dirt! Lol. If I were to do it the top half but still concerned about night vision loading bales etc. Martin


----------



## Canderson012

You should tint the top of the front windshield with one of those convex shaped sun visors. I wouldn't go too dark on rest though. Looks cool and helps with ac like the other guy said.


----------



## darwood

[sub]I have my windows tinted on my tractors. Not really dark, just a little, but the tint I had put on is reflective from the outside looking in. Almost like a mirror appearance. Doesn't limit night vision at all. Helps the AC tremendously. I had mine applied by a guy that does it for a living. Turned out real good. Did all the windows, front, back, sides, doors, tops, bottoms. [/sub]


----------



## gradyjohn

darwood said:


> [sub]I have my windows tinted on my tractors. Not really dark, just a little, but the tint I had put on is reflective from the outside looking in. Almost like a mirror appearance. Doesn't limit night vision at all. Helps the AC tremendously. I had mine applied by a guy that does it for a living. Turned out real good. Did all the windows, front, back, sides, doors, tops, bottoms. [/sub]


What did that cost?


----------



## Vol

darwood said:


> [sub]I have my windows tinted on my tractors. Not really dark, just a little, but the tint I had put on is reflective from the outside looking in. Almost like a mirror appearance. Doesn't limit night vision at all. Helps the AC tremendously. I had mine applied by a guy that does it for a living. Turned out real good. Did all the windows, front, back, sides, doors, tops, bottoms. [/sub]


Yes, I have seen that type of tint and I really like it.....I have seen it in a chrome mirror like look and also in a gold type finish.....that(gold) really looks good on John Deere Green







. Like to have that finish on a few of mine.

Regards, Mike


----------



## FieldRat

darwood said:


> [sub]I have my windows tinted on my tractors. Not really dark, just a little, but the tint I had put on is reflective from the outside looking in. Almost like a mirror appearance. Doesn't limit night vision at all. Helps the AC tremendously. I had mine applied by a guy that does it for a living. Turned out real good. Did all the windows, front, back, sides, doors, tops, bottoms. [/sub]


Do you know the brand and tint percentage that is on your tractors? There should be a sticker in one of the window corners with that information, I've been searching for a good tint and if that works for you then I'd like to try it also.

Thanks,
James


----------



## hayman1086

i tint the sides and back of my tractors but not the front. i run alot at night and can still see good. i like 20% tint. 5% limo is too dark


----------



## CockrellHillFarms

Here's the finished product incase anyone was curious. I probably could have gone darker but wanted to error on the side of caution. The windows were taken out and tinted. It's a one piece tint job.


----------



## Teslan

Nice. Is it a nice difference? Hey and since you have a NH the same style as mine do you have door problems. Such as hard to shut the first time. My cousin has one also and the metal part of the door where the latch is broke where the little gas strut is. Sorry get off topic.


----------



## CockrellHillFarms

Teslan said:


> Nice. Is it a nice difference? Hey and since you have a NH the same style as mine do you have door problems. Such as hard to shut the first time. My cousin has one also and the metal part of the door where the latch is broke where the little gas strut is. Sorry get off topic.


What model do you have? Mine is a T6050. Loader is on order from the factory. Been second guessing myself that I should have went with the T6070. But for 600 bucks I can put a programmer on it and get more power than the T6070. Went with the bar axle so I can put duals on it if need be as well. Haven't had door problems yet but if I do. I will let you know. And I will be one pissed off cookie. I asked them about it before I bought it. As I had read some stuff on here about it. And they werent aware of any issues.


----------



## CockrellHillFarms

Oh....forgot the tint. Well its cooled down some here of late so I havent run it a lot in the heat of the summer. The A/C is real cold. I know how those A/Cs work, they get weaker as time goes on. So I'm hoping that I can avoid running it real hard in the summers with the tint. Also hoping it will keep some of the heat out.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

Tyler, How's it working at night? Can you still see OK? Mike


----------



## CockrellHillFarms

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Tyler, How's it working at night? Can you still see OK? Mike


Mike,

I haven't run it at night yet. That time is coming pretty soon though. I will let you know what I think of it when I do it.

Tyler


----------



## duramax

Our 4430 has the limo-tint on the sides and about nine inches down on the back. The 4440 has the reflective on the sides and about 12 inches down the back. Neither one is to bothersome at night and really helps with cooling when it's a 110 degrees out, when baling.


----------



## baretta11

Hi All,

I live in Birregurra, Victoria, Australia and I found myself on the "Haytalk" forum after asking the question about window tinting.

My husband and I bale hay and silage rounds for a living and I have a Deutz Agrotron 90 and a NH baler BR 7070 and hubby has a Case Magnum 180 with the same brand baler.

Last week we had a real hot day here 40* and my AC failed and I ended up with heat stroke trying to keep baling to get the job finished.

Anyway, we have ordered parts to replace on the AC (hubby's a mechanic) and I have been talking about tinting just to help with the pathetic AC system in this Deutz tractor!!!!

Can't fault the Deutz in any other way, but Euro tractors aren't built to handle hot weather like the American built MX.

Wish we'd bought another Case!!!!!

Anyone out there had any problems with a Deutz, I guess not, no American is silly enough to probably buy a Deutz????? ha-ha

Cheers,

Barbara


----------



## mlappin

I'd go with the mirror coating. One of our four wheel drives had the dark tint on the sides and back, worthless at night if your trying to see where the marker arm is on a 16 row planter. Might be okay for hay work but not for any thing of any real width. We took a razor blade and scraped the stuff off before we hooked something with the marker arm and caused thousands in damage


----------



## Grateful11

My wife had one of her vehicles tinted many years ago with legal tint at a local shop that specialized in it. They did an awesome job couldn't tell it from factory tint. I've seen many DIY tint jobs, I've never seen one turn out very well. Not saying it can't be done I've just never seen a very successful after the fact tint job done right.


----------



## AQHACWBY

Try Walmart static cling tint. cheaper, and easy to remove if you don't like it.

I have had mine on the side widows for two years now. both tractors.


----------

